
Really Good Emails - rayshan
http://reallygoodemails.com
======
bitsweet
By the way, Really Good Emails is being built on Assembly as a community
product. This means, its open sourced and revenue is split between the people
developing it. You can see some of the improvements to the site everyone is
planning:

[https://assembly.com/really-good-emails/posts/latest-
priorit...](https://assembly.com/really-good-emails/posts/latest-priorities-
for-really-good-emails) [https://assembly.com/really-good-
emails/projects/29](https://assembly.com/really-good-emails/projects/29)

~~~
fiatjaf
Which revenue?

------
LeoPanthera
I suppose I have become too old. In "my day", HTML was just beginning to creep
into email, and there was the beginnings of a huge religious war to keep mail
in plain text.

I guess we lost. But my mail clients will be configured to send mail in plain
text until the end of time.

------
e12e
So, I get that a lot of people prefer html-email to email (text/plain), and
I'm not going to argue with that. But if these are "really good emails" \-- do
they embed all resources in the email in order to be off-line friendly, and
privacy-friendly? Do they supply good, standards-compliant text-parts? If not,
they certainly don't fit my definition of "really good emails".

Judging by the fact that there's no preview for text-only view, I'm guessing
not...

------
n0body
I was hoping for comedy. Instead I got the emails I mark as spam/unsubscribe
from. :(

~~~
the_af
Exactly what I was thinking. Seriously, the overall vibe I get from many of
these emails is either "email from some service I subscribed to, sending a
generic greeting/reminder", or "outright spam". Definitely nothing that would
strike me as important.

------
chipsy
I was expecting more of a focus on content of emails instead of design.

------
6d0debc071
What makes these good emails? Are there some metrics on the
engagement/response that these got or is it...?

I'm confused what the take away from this is supposed to be.

------
robbyking
I like the idea -- a browsable archive of quality email layouts -- but most of
the ones I looked at were pretty mediocre.

~~~
chrislloyd
If you'd like to see a better submission process, it's an open-source product
on Assembly: [https://assembly.com/really-good-
emails](https://assembly.com/really-good-emails). There's been lots of talk
about just forwarding an email to an address and having the community vote on
what they think are great emails. It also made $1350 last month which is split
between contributors so there's some financial incentive for you to jump in :)

~~~
robbles
How did it make $1350 in revenue? I can't see any revenue-generating aspects
at first glance... it just looks like a user-submitted gallery site to me.

~~~
AVTizzle
"Sponsored by Mailchimp" is absolutely a revenue-generating aspect.

------
squaredeye
Hey folks, I started Really Good Emails to get more exposure to what people
were doing. I'm hoping to have good critical dialogue about email campaigns on
a forum more like hackernews or Product Hunt at some point soon. What else is
it missing at the moment that you'd like to see?

------
steveplace
Are these "good" from a design aspect, or "good" because they convert?

~~~
cookiecaper
Like most of these things, they're good because whoever is running these sites
thinks they're good. They like pretty pictures.

There are a lot of people out there who want to try to justify their tastes by
making them sound like they're rooted in some kind of scientific consensus but
it's rather rare for that to actually be the case. Designers are especially
vulnerable to this and the way that industry jumps on the bandwagon and self-
righteously snubs anyone who doesn't do so with them is amazing.

To some of us, a good email is 1-2 lines of pure text, and we'd rather go
without the bells, whistles, and tracking images.

------
tomrod
They're not text. They'd be better as text.

------
untilHellbanned
These are meh. GitHub does email right.

